# What year is this corvette?



## Rrogers1992 (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been dying to get a corvette and I found one on my local craigslist but I'm curious if it's original? I don't think the rear rack is and it's missing the front rack and pedals. And is this stick shifter(?) original. He said its a 60s but the chain guard looks like it matches some 50s I've seen but it also looks like it isn't painted. I'd love to recondition it but I'd want to try and keep it original. Here's the link. Any schwinn masters advice would be greatly appreciated!!  http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/bik/4259543470.html


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 31, 2013)

*Corvette*

The Chainguard is 1954-58.what is the serial number?


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Dec 31, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> The Chainguard is 1954-58.what is the serial number?




Just asked the seller hopefully he knows it


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Dec 31, 2013)

Rrogers1992 said:


> Just asked the seller hopefully he knows it




He is getting back to me tomorrow on it I'll post it as soon as I find out!


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 31, 2013)

rack isn't schwinn,the seat is 59-61,shifter isn't schwinn.i think for 50 bucks you would be alright if you just want to make a rider.to replace all the missing original parts would be on the expensive side.


----------



## Duck (Dec 31, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> rack isn't schwinn,the seat is 59-61,shifter isn't schwinn.i think for 50 bucks you would be alright if you just want to make a rider.to replace all the missing original parts would be on the expensive side.



 +1 - Buy it for parts, set it aside and keep looking for a nicer ( at least a complete) one. They're out there, be patient...


----------



## ZOOK (Dec 31, 2013)

what a shame?  looks like one of those outside bikes in a strange color. my .2 cents if that is all you want is a corvette then keep looking-as it will take a lot of time,work and $ to make this one nice. try putting an ad on c.l. for a corvette. if you want to collect bikes and start the obsession of bike collecting/hoarding/? get it quickly! may as well start the new year out right with a new bike! good luck either way and remember my advice is what you paid. just no value.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 31, 2013)

I sold my '59 locally for $110 and it was much, much, much nicer than this.  These are pretty commonly bought in very nice condition for $200 or less.  Do not buy this one unless it looks like what you want it to look like....  _You can't make a silk purse out of a sows ear._


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Jan 1, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> I sold my '59 locally for $110 and it was much, much, much nicer than this.  These are pretty commonly bought in very nice condition for $200 or less.  Do not buy this one unless it looks like what you want it to look like....  _You can't make a silk purse out of a sows ear._




Ok thank you to everybody for your input/knowledge! I'm still having a toss up on if I want to make the long drive for it. This will be my fourth bike but my first Schwinn. I would like to have one that needs to be buffed out or worked on since I'm trying to learn how to recondition or restore. I have two 60s murray bicycles that I'm learning what things I like to make them look nice but I still have an itch for the real deal Schwinn! Once again thanks for your time.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah, if you want a real Schwinn, then this one will disappoint. I've had a handful of Corvettes and all of them were bought between 75$ and 150$ in respectable to great condition. They're great bikes though; perfect vintage riders.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 1, 2014)

*Big no no*

Just my two cents. But you should not post a craigslist ad with all the info before your purchase is made. Even though most Gabers may not jump on this purchase out of respect, you never know. Good Luck.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 1, 2014)

Good advise, although I don't think any Cabers will be going after that bike. I like the shifter though, good addition to a 3 speed Rat bike project!


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 1, 2014)

*parts*



bikecrazy said:


> Good advise, although I don't think any Cabers will be going after that bike. I like the shifter though, good addition to a 3 speed Rat bike project!




I would gladly pay the fifty for the parts. No doubt.


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Found a speedster!*



jpromo said:


> Yeah, if you want a real Schwinn, then this one will disappoint. I've had a handful of Corvettes and all of them were bought between 75$ and 150$ in respectable to great condition. They're great bikes though; perfect vintage riders.




I found a speedster that he believes is a 1952 or 53 and I think this is much more worth my time and money. Here are some pictures. Sorry they are upside down haha.


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Jan 1, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> The Chainguard is 1954-58.what is the serial number?




He said the number on the rear stay is k8008 if that indicates anything on the first blue bike I posted.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 1, 2014)

middleweight speedsters were only from 59-61 if i remember right.i didn't look up the serial number,but the handlebar stem looks like the 61 only type.
you can look up the serial numbers at http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 1, 2014)

*serial numbner*



Rrogers1992 said:


> He said the number on the rear stay is k8008 if that indicates anything on the first blue bike I posted.




That partial serial number could mean 1953 or 1958.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2014)

If the seat is original to that "Corvette" bike then *it's a 1958*. One year only seat and if it's in nice condition it could be worth the asking price of the bike if it's cleaned up. That style of chainguard dates back to the late 30's and later 40's and 50's lightweights. When the new 1955 middleweights came out that guard was use on quite a few different models.

The Speedster is a 1961. The Vette is worth more.


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Jan 1, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> If the seat is original to that "Corvette" bike then *it's a 1958*. One year only seat and if it's in nice condition it could be worth the asking price of the bike if it's cleaned up. That style of chainguard dates back to the late 30's and later 40's and 50's lightweights. When the new 1955 middleweights came out that guard was use on quite a few different models.
> 
> The Speedster is a 1961. The Vette is worth more.




Alrighty thanks for the input! The speedster guy doesn't know a whole lot of what he has but he is gonna do some work on it and jack the price up.


----------

